# Work lunch - I have been betrayed



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I agreed on Monday to go to lunch on Friday with three women I work with, it was agreed to go 'to a pub beer garden or something' to soak up the sun.  I agreed, though normally i don't really do lunches with work colleagues however a pub beergarden provides a strutured environment of 1 hr and there are other things to look at.

Well, it turns out today the plan is to have a sandwich in the park.  in the fucking PARK.  I am furious for some reason and feel betrayed.  I would not have agreed to a sandwich in the park but now I feel I can't pull out because it will look like I don't want to socialise with them.

Am  being an unreasonable plank or am I entitled to be annoyed.

Also, do I have to go, or am I still free to cancel with not guilt?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you actually said to them 'what happened to the plan for the beer garden?' or are you just sitting there seething silently?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Credit Crunch innit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

What will they be wearing? 
Will sun lotion need to be applied?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Betrayed??? lolz.. geezus!


----------



## zenie (Mar 20, 2009)

What difference does it make whether you go to a park or a beer garden? 

Get a grip!


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

You're furious because you're going to the park on a sunny day for lunch with three women?

Are you a bit odd or something?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Take some cans innit


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I did ask what happened to the beer garden but there were shrugs and I got the distinct impression they had already decided it was the park.  If it was the park I'd have dressed differently and brought my sunnies.  I did say to the girl I would have preferred she told me up front it was the park as I would have known what I was agreeing to and that i don't like being told later the plans have completely changed.  She thought I was being unreasonable


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Poll?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> You're furious because you're going to the park on a sunny day for lunch with three women?
> 
> Are you a bit odd or something?



I am also a woman


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> She thought I was being unreasonable



you are.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd be annoyed because I secretly relish the chance to eat chips... and though I woudn't suggest teh pub for lunch I'm glad when others do


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I am also a woman





ivebeenhigh said:


> you are.



yes, you are


----------



## Yetman (Mar 20, 2009)

Jaysus havent you got more important things to worry about!?


----------



## badco (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I am also a woman



Well,that pissed on his chips


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Well yes of course, but I need to quell my fury before going and sitting in the effing park


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Betrayed??? lolz.. geezus!


 
^^^ this 

you're a funny one upchuck


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Cliquey beyatches - clearly.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Well yes of course, but I need to quell my fury before going and sitting in the effing park



What park is it?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, lets invite her for a pub lunch and then fuck her up by switching it to the park.

FUCKING GENIUS *evil cackles*


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Lincolns Inn Fields cos we are working up at the Strand office this fortnight.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

Betrayed! Over lunch. OMG. Non LOLz.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you pass an off-license?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Lincolns Inn Fields cos we are working up at the Strand office this fortnight.


It's lovely there.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Well yes of course, but I need to quell my fury before going and sitting in the effing park


 
Go to Tesco, stock up on quiche and dips and Philleas Fogg crisps and mango juice, then sit about 10 ft away from them on your own, very nice rug


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Go to the fucking chippy and then the park. They're not picking your sarnies for you are they??


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 20, 2009)

lol @ the tags  deceit


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, it's just me being a cockhead.  I know I am being unreasonable but I just hate changes in plans and surprise.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I am also a woman


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh! I forgot dirty looks. Lots of dirty looks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2009)

"et tu, woman in the office?"


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Yes, it's just me being a cockhead.  I know I am being unreasonable but I just hate changes in plans and surprise.



How you get by each day beggars belief.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 20, 2009)

Hang On a Mo!

Has no-one realised yet that 

Pub=chips, cheesy lasagnes, garlic bread etc. on plates with knives and forks,  people sitting around tables, chatting. 

Park = sandwich, out a box, crumbs and filling spilling everywhere, sitting on a bench, or the grass...

they are completely different scenarios. one is no-where near the same as the other. 

if I'd been looking forward to my pub lunch all morning and planning a nice treat from the menu, I'd be well pissed off if we had to troop off to the local Boots or Pret or whatever for a fecking sarnie!


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> How you get by each day beggars belief.


 Oh, it's not that bad ffs.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 20, 2009)

I wouldn't worry upchuck.

If history has taught us anything its that people that commit betrayal on this sort of scale, usually end up hanging themselves through sheer guilt.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

I want to go to the park for lunch now!


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

crustychick said:


> Hang On a Mo!
> 
> Has no-one realised yet that
> 
> ...


 Quite


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

Betrayal, Colleagues, Deceit. 

LOL!


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

crustychick said:


> Park = sandwich, out a box, crumbs and filling spilling everywhere, sitting on a bench, or the grass...


My park lunches = top quality bottled ale, fresh French stick, delightful cheese, vine tomatoes, fresh olives and scrunched up jacket for use as a pillow for post ale snooze. Oh, and walkman to block out noise. Lovely.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

You could just go the pub by yourself


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Can you get some photos as this thread will run all day and needs to be kept interesting. 

Cheers


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> My park lunches = top quality bottled ale, fresh French stick, delightful cheese, vine tomatoes, fresh olives and scrunched up jacket for use as a pillow for post ale snooze. Oh, and walkman to block out noise. Lovely.


 Not everyone's as middle class as you, Ed


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2009)

It _is_ a bit chilly out there at the moment mind you.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

crustychick said:


> Hang On a Mo!
> 
> Has no-one realised yet that
> 
> ...



You can get all that where she is going, just out of a box.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> My park lunches = top quality bottled ale, fresh French stick, delightful cheese, vine tomatoes, fresh olives and scrunched up jacket for use as a pillow for post ale snooze. Oh, and walkman to block out noise. Lovely.




sounds lovely. however, still not a pub lunch, no matter how posh your park lunch might be. also within an hour you'd spend way too much of it shopping for that lot!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Not everyone's as middle class as you, Ed



*scrunched up jacket for use as a pillow*

Trying to shake off that middle class look


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just apologised for my wild eyed rant about the park and acknowledged my being unreasonable.  One response was 'Jeez I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you!'


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> My park lunches = top quality bottled ale, fresh French stick, delightful cheese, vine tomatoes, fresh olives and scrunched up jacket for use as a pillow for post ale snooze. Oh, and walkman to block out noise. Lovely.



Bit poncy innit.

Mines Kebab meat and chips, with garlic mayonaise


----------



## crustychick (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> You can get all that where she is going, just out of a box.



mmmmm.... okay.... I forget that London has all these modern conveniences for taking away! 

still, pub lunches ftw!


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> You could just go the pub by yourself


 Women can't go in pubs on their own, they get preyed on by toothless, balding men with beer bellies the size of Camborne


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Women can't go in pubs on their own, they get preyed on by toothless, balding men with beer bellies the size of Camborne



A terse 'fuck off' sorts that out, I find

Then you only have to cope with drunken lary youths, and people thinking you're a prostitute


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

...


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> A terse 'fuck off' sorts that out, I find
> 
> Then you only have to cope with drunken lary youths, and people thinking you're a prostitute


 Fair point


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> ...



 This thread has cheered up my morning


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Not everyone's as middle class as you, Ed


Do poor people only eat Mothers Pride and Kraft slices then?


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I have just apologised for my wild eyed rant about the park and acknowledged my being unreasonable. One response was 'Jeez I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you!'


 You should cultivate that  It's worked wonders for _me_


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Do poor people only eat Mothers Pride and Kraft slices then?


Middle class people can be poor too, Ed


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> My park lunches = top quality bottled ale, fresh French stick, delightful cheese, vine tomatoes, fresh olives and scrunched up jacket for use as a pillow for post ale snooze. Oh, and walkman to block out noise. Lovely.



Sounds very nice but aren't all tomatoes 'vine' tomatoes? Even the cheapest Morrisons ones? Still off a vine


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I am very ashamed now.  But in the park I will keep an eye out for any people who look pissed off having to sit on the ground with a group of cackling witches, similar to the folk I will be 'dining' with.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at the betrayal on their faces


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Middle class people can be poor too, Ed



Can working class people have money? Not rich or wealthy, just have more than what is just required to get by???


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Look at the betrayal on their faces



I just see lies and deceit.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Can working class people have money? Not rich or wealthy, just have more than what is just required to get by???


 Oh, you _are_ talking to me.

Most working class people have more money than me and I'm drippingly middle class


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

Get the park up on Google earth/street thing and get it listed on there.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Griff said:


> I just see lies and deceit.


 I just see a load of people who, quite frankly, should lay off the pies


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Sounds very nice but aren't all tomatoes 'vine' tomatoes? Even the cheapest Morrisons ones? Still off a vine


Of course, but they generally taste much nicer when they're the little ones still attached to the vine. I usually grow my own and they're lovely. And free.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Sounds very nice but aren't all tomatoes 'vine' tomatoes? Even the cheapest Morrisons ones? Still off a vine


 The difference is they've been ripened on the vine (presumably they mean left on the plant to ripen) as opposed to being wrenched off whilst still green  and bullet-hard and ripened in trays or summat.

(((((battery tomatoes)))))


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> Of course, but they generally taste much nicer when they're the little ones still attached to the vine. I usually grow my own and they're lovely. And free.






madzone said:


> The difference is they've been ripened on the vine (presumably they mean left on the plant to ripen) as opposed to being wrenched off whilst still green  and bullet-hard and ripened in trays or summat.
> 
> (((((battery tomatoes)))))



Oh that makes sense - never given it much thought - I shall never buy battery tomatoes again


----------



## Gromit (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I am also a woman


 
I've noticed that when women are left to plan work outings they spend a lot of energy coming up with a plan and then completely ignore it. They like to have a plan to ignore though. You can't not have a plan. There must definately be a plan thats going to be ignored.

Its a woman's perogative to change her mind (constantly) we are told.

Surely as a woman yourself you should be aware of this? 

Perhaps its just the women I've worked with mind?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my head


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Tell them to fuck off and go to The Gadget Show v's Gail Porter Dance off @ Somerset House  Starts at 1pm.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2009)

I was going to stroll through the park on my way to East Putney but now it just seems futile


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I was going to stroll through the park on my way to East Putney but now it just seems futile



Are you worried about betraying people?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Jesus, they are now talking about how great it is Lily Allen has turned her life around and they like her now.  This is why I wanted the pub - I could ignore this sort of shitty conversation by pretending to be interested in the menu 

Someone shoot me


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Jesus, they are now talking about how great it is Lily Allen has turned her life around and they like her now.  This is why I wanted the pub - I could ignore this sort of shitty conversation by pretending to be interested in the menu
> 
> Someone shoot me



Oh just go the fucking pub on your own you misery-arse!   Or even better - start a pool tournament - for money.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Women can't go in pubs on their own, they get preyed on by toothless, balding men with beer bellies the size of Camborne



I'll haveyou know that today I am nowhere near Lincoln Inn Fields...


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Jesus, they are now talking about how great it is Lily Allen has turned her life around and they like her now.  This is why I wanted the pub - I could ignore this sort of shitty conversation by pretending to be interested in the menu
> 
> Someone shoot me



I do wonder, if this is how you feel about your work mates, why you even decided to go to the pub with them  If I hated mine I'd of fucked them off and gone to the park on my own


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I agreed on Monday to the pub so I had the whole week to get used to the idea.  I don't mind the pub cos you sit, order, the food in brought, and it is a quick and painless 1 hr and it keeps the peace and is diplomatic.  And it is what I agreed to.  If it had been the park from monday I would have said no.  Now that it is changed to the park (which i only found out after I asked cheerily this morning 'Are we still going to lunch then?') I can't back out cos it will be plain I don't want to spend the time with them.  They are not bad people, just if I spend lunch in the park with them it I will have spent the full day in their solid company which is what I don't enjoy.  Backing out of lunch will leave a bad atmosphere, perhaps worse than the one I created by bitching and complaining about the change of plans.

I don't hate my colleagues, I just don't want to get close to them.  not the ones going to lunch anyway


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I agreed on Monday to the pub so I had the whole week to get used to the idea.



I would hate to see how you'd react if they invited you to lunch Monday lunchtime on _that actual morning _  probably too much to handle less then five days notice


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 20, 2009)

Tell them something has come up and you cant go.

Otherwise, you'll be miserable for an hour, and they will be miserable for an hour, and then it will carry on in the afternoon etc etc etc.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I agreed on Monday to the pub so I had the whole week to get used to the idea. I don't mind the pub cos you sit, order, the food in brought, and it is a quick and painless 1 hr and it keeps the peace and is diplomatic. And it is what I agreed to. If it had been the park from monday I would have said no. Now that it is changed to the park (which i only found out after I asked cheerily this morning 'Are we still going to lunch then?') I can't back out cos it will be plain I don't want to spend the time with them. They are not bad people, just if I spend lunch in the park with them it I will have spent the full day in their solid company which is what I don't enjoy. Backing out of lunch will leave a bad atmosphere, perhaps worse than the one I created by bitching and complaining about the change of plans.
> 
> I don't hate my colleagues, I just don't want to get close to them. not the ones going to lunch anyway


 
I can see your point, tbf.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 20, 2009)

What a boring 'dilemma'


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> I would hate to see how you'd react if they invited you to lunch Monday lunchtime on _that actual morning _  probably too much to handle less then five days notice



What pissed me off was they had, it seems, conspired together behind my back to go to the park and not the pub.  I could see it in their eyes and they all nodded together.  Not everyone likes the blasted park ya know


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> What pissed me off was they had, it seems, *conspired* together behind my back to go to the park and not the pub.  *I could see it in their eyes* and *they all nodded together*.  Not everyone likes the blasted park ya know



 it's a conspiracy - ((((upchuck))))


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> What pissed me off was they had, it seems, conspired together behind my back to go to the park and not the pub.  I could see it in their eyes and they all nodded together.  Not everyone likes the blasted park ya know



it's probably best you leave your job.  there is no way you can forgive this sort of betrayal.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

I hate that girly, cliquey, shit though. It's like being back at school.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> it's probably best you leave your job.  there is no way you can forgive this sort of betrayal.



It crossed my mind.  I was tempted to stand up and say 'to hell with you!'.  I am still upset typing this


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2009)

if it's lincoln's inn field you can probably score some smack by the east toilets if it all gets too much


----------



## Gromit (Mar 20, 2009)

/is suddenly reminded of the vianetta dignity thread


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> It crossed my mind.  I was tempted to stand up and say 'to hell with you!'.  I am still upset typing this



have you thought about raising the issue formally with HR?


----------



## Edie (Mar 20, 2009)

What an excellent thread, congrats Upchuck 

What did you decide in the end?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Will get back to you.  We are headed off to the CURSED PARK now


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 20, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> have you thought about raising the issue formally with HR?



i'd say it's definitely worth going down this route. the clearest case of workplace bullying i've had the misfortune to hear about in years...


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

What's wrong with saying: Oh, I don't fancy the park, have fun anyway.

???? 

Bonkers thread is bonkers


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Bonkers thread is bonkers



Oh, I don't know - I want an update of _how lunch in the park went_  was it as dire as the OP feared or was she happily surprised and made some new bezzie mates


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Oh, I don't know - I want an update of _how lunch in the park went_  was it as dire as the OP feared or was she happily surprised and made some new bezzie mates



After whining about it this much, she probably would come back with horror stories even if Peter Pan or someone turned up


----------



## foo (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> What's wrong with saying: Oh, I don't fancy the park, have fun anyway.
> 
> ????
> 
> Bonkers thread is bonkers




quite.

cheers Upchuck for the brilliant lunch time read


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 20, 2009)

Personally I would inform them that I was only goign to have lunch with them becuase of the pub and am now going to spend lunch at my desk. And then return to reading my OK Memorial Jade Edition and drinking from a bottle in a brown paper bag.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 20, 2009)

Perhaps they changed to the park because they want to put you off going.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Now that it is changed to the park (which i only found out *after I asked cheerily *this morning 'Are we still going to lunch then?') I can't back out cos it will be plain I don't want to spend the time with them.



I like the above 'asked *cheerily* I can just imagine your utter disbelief and astonishment when they *cheerily* replied _No, whe've decided to go to the park _- I can just imagine that heartstopping moment when reality hit as you realised you _had no choice but to agree _


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

...


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> I like the above 'asked *cheerily* I can just imagine your utter disbelief and astonishment when they *cheerily* replied _No, whe've decided to go to the park _- I can just imagine that heartstopping moment when reality hit as you realised you _had no choice but to agree _



Indeed. The centrepoint of the film, when it's inevitably made.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Indeed. The centrepoint of the film, when it's inevitably made.



Who do you think should play Upchuck?  We need a poll  It's a shame this hard hitting drama didn't happen 50 years ago because I would've fancied Bette Davis for the part


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Who do you think should play Upchuck?  We need a poll  It's a shame this hard hitting drama didn't happen 50 years ago because I would've fancied Bette Davis for the part



Too late for Wendy 'There's No 'S' in' Richard too


----------



## scifisam (Mar 20, 2009)

This thread has made me pack my picnic blanket and food and I'm about to head off to the park myself.  Different park, mind.



RubyBlue said:


> Who do you think should play Upchuck?  We need a poll  It's a shame this hard hitting drama didn't happen 50 years ago because I would've fancied Bette Davis for the part



It needs a heavyweight, serious actress, capable of portraying the distress of a crushed spirit trapped in a Kafkaesque conspiracy. 

I suggest Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

scifisam said:


> This thread has made me pack my picnic blanket and food and I'm about to head off to the park myself.  Different park, mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goldie Hawn?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Who do you think should play Upchuck?  We need a poll  It's a shame this hard hitting drama didn't happen 50 years ago because I would've fancied Bette Davis for the part



Meryl Streep

Who could be anxiously peeling an orange, having received the dreadful news


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Wel I am back from siting on the cold damp ground at Lincoln's Inn Field.  The lunch went 'well' but it seems the girl organising it took it upon herself to go to the park because in the queue at Pret one of the other girls confided in me that she would have preferred the pub cos then at she she could have had 'a few gins'.  So we traipsed to the park.  It wasn't bad but ffs it just was wrong.  There was no sun and the ground was wet.  

So if nothing else I have isolated the source of this fucken trip to the park.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

did any of you pull at the park?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Wel I am back from siting on the cold damp ground at Lincoln's Inn Field.  The lunch went 'well' but it seems the girl organising it took it upon herself to go to the park because in the queue at Pret one of the other girls confided in me that she would have preferred the pub cos then at she she could have had 'a few gins'.  So we traipsed to the park.  It wasn't bad but ffs it just was wrong.  There was no sun and the ground was wet.
> 
> So if nothing else I have isolated the source of this fucken trip to the park.



hang on

if the other girl confided in you that she fancied a few gins, then how the heck did the ringleader find out?


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Wel I am back from siting on the cold damp ground at Lincoln's Inn Field.  The lunch went 'well' but it seems the girl organising it took it upon herself to go to the park because in the queue at Pret one of the other girls confided in me that she would have preferred the pub cos then at she she could have had 'a few gins'.  So we traipsed to the park.  It wasn't bad but ffs it just was wrong.  There was no sun and the ground was wet.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 20, 2009)

I think you are quite right to feel betrayed, upchuck. 

It is quite important to weigh up the pros and cons of spending time socialising with workmates.  I've been caught out myself a few times. 

And of course the park thing was down to one person.  There is always one person who seems to get what they want regardless of majority opinion in these affairs.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, one person.  Can you believe the utter selfishness?  I think she will probably go on and say now 'oh yes, I organised for all of us to go and lunch in the park'.

I better not be in earshot when she makes this self seeking claim.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

ahem - so - how did she find out about the gin then?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

4 of us went to the park because one person decided on the park instead of the pub.  One of the other girls made the disclosure about preferring gin at the pub.  I ignored the 1 girl who 'organised' the park outing for the full lunch because I was worried I might start shouting 

Either way, IT WAS FUCKEN DIRE in the park.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I think you are quite right to feel betrayed, upchuck.
> 
> It is quite important to weigh up the pros and cons of spending time socialising with workmates. I've been caught out myself a few times.
> 
> And of course the park thing was down to one person. There is always one person who seems to get what they want regardless of majority opinion in these affairs.


 And they're usually thin, blonde and pretty


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> 4 of us went to the park because one person decided on the park instead of the pub.  One of the other girls made the disclosure about preferring gin at the pub.  I ignored the 1 girl who 'organised' the park outing for the full lunch because I was worried I might start shouting
> 
> Either way, IT WAS FUCKEN DIRE in the park.



Sorry, but that's just a laugh out loud thing to read.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> 4 of us went to the park because one person decided on the park instead of the pub.  One of the other girls made the disclosure about preferring gin at the pub.  I ignored the 1 girl who 'organised' the park outing for the full lunch because I was worried I might start shouting
> 
> Either way, IT WAS FUCKEN DIRE in the park.



If the UK ever wanted to win a war, they'd just have to do something mildly annoying (say, swapping butter for margarine in your sandwich) then launch you, frothing mad, at the enemy. You're wasted as a office bod.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> And they're usually thin, blonde and pretty



This one is a brunette from Sevenoaks which makes it all the more of an affront


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Griff said:


> Sorry, but that's just a laugh out loud thing to read.



I don't think it's funny at all  I can just imagine the emotional turmoil going on - disclosures, betrayal, deceit - the behind the scene going ons of a London office - who would have thought it  Do you work mates have ANY idea of the emotional wringer they've put you through?  Or have you displayed good old British Reserve and smiled your way through that tortuous lunch??


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm worried what might happen if something serious pissed off upchuck 

she might pop


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Bonkers thread has gone even more fucking bonkers. Geezus... is this the extent of things you have to worry about??


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> 4 of us went to the park because one person decided on the park instead of the pub.  One of the other girls made the disclosure about preferring gin at the pub.  I ignored the 1 girl who 'organised' the park outing for the full lunch because I was worried I might start shouting
> 
> Either way, IT WAS FUCKEN DIRE in the park.



Fucken funny


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> I don't think it's funny at all  I can just imagine the emotional turmoil going on - disclosures, betrayal, deceit - the behind the scene going ons of a London office - who would have thought it



I see the script for a soap forming. 

*phones BBC*


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Griff said:


> I see the script for a soap forming.
> 
> *phones BBC*



It has all the makings 

By the way OP - what did you have for your park lunch - that's if you were able to eat?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2009)

Why didn't you just sack it off and go to the pub with the one that wanted gin?


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> It has all the makings
> 
> By the way OP - what did you have for your park lunch - that's if you were able to eat?



Jesus, don't bring that subject up, it's distressing enough as it is, without having to re-live the actual food.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Imagine the drama involved if the girl wanted to arrange, say, *dinner* next week  I can see this script running and running


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Imagine the drama involved if the girl wanted to arrange, say, *dinner* next week




*faints*


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a Pret all day breakfast sandwich (egg/bacon/sausage/cress) because it was the first thing in the shop I saw as I was still furious about having to go to the park.  When I bit into the first half in my head it was still mad, I was thinking 'the park! the park! the fucking park! why the park?' and all that.  I could barely see straight and was near tears


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I had a Pret all day breakfast sandwich (egg/bacon/sausage/cress) because it was the first thing in the shop I saw as I was still furious about having to go to the park.  When I bit into the first half in my head it was still mad, I was thinking 'the park! the park! the fucking park! why the park?' and all that.  I could barely see straight and was near tears



Dear oh dear, I've found This. It may help.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I had a Pret all day breakfast sandwich (egg/bacon/sausage/cress) because it was the first thing in the shop I saw as I was still furious about having to go to the park.  When I bit into the first half in my head it was still mad, I was thinking 'the park! the park! the fucking park! why the park?' and all that.  I could barely see straight and was near tears



are you firky?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Imagine the drama involved if the girl wanted to arrange, say, *dinner* next week  I can see this script running and running



The girl wouldn't arrange dinner next week. Someone would suggest drinks after work and somehow this girl would manipulate them all into going to the restaurant of her choice for dinner, even though she wasn't invited to the drinks in the first place. 

I hate her.  I'm getting quite riled just thinking about it.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I could barely see straight and was near tears



I can see why - anyone would've been


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The girl wouldn't arrange dinner next week. Someone would suggest drinks after work and somehow this girl would manipulate them all into going to the restaurant of her choice for dinner, even though she wasn't invited to the drinks in the first place.
> 
> I hate her.  I'm getting quite riled just thinking about it.



Me to - what a conniving bitch


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> When I bit into the first half in my head it was still mad, I was thinking 'the park! the park! the fucking park! why the park?' and all that. I could barely see straight and was near tears


 
LOL! 

(((park)))


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

Where There's Blame There's a Claim - Legal Advice, Tramua = Cash


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyway now I just feel exhausted  It's been a horrible day


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> This one is a brunette from Sevenoaks which makes it all the more of an affront


 She's not even fit? FFS!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why didn't you just sack it off and go to the pub with the one that wanted gin?



Yeh

Must admit, I'm still puzzling over what exactly happened.

i think Upchuck is lying about something


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> She's not even fit? FFS!!



What's wrong with brunettes like?

I prefer brunettes


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh
> 
> Must admit, I'm still puzzling over what exactly happened.
> 
> i think Upchuck is lying about something



Don't even start. After the fucken day I've had!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Don't even start......



Come on, outside now

You lying bitch  

and THEN we can go the pub


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Don't even start. After the fucken day I've had!



oh and that's fuckING, not fuckEN


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Me to - what a conniving bitch



I have a friend who tries to do this sort of thing all the time.  She's not very good though. 

ME:  Me and billy bob are going to Such and such a place to do something.  You are welcome to come with us? 

Friend:  Oh yes, that sounds nice. 

the day before the thing: 

Friend:  Oh, we should go to So and so place to do something, for these reasons that I am pretending are better for you when I mean suits me better.


Me:  No.  _Me and billy bob are_ going to Such and such.  _You_ may come _with_ us when we go to Such and such if you wish.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Come on, outside now
> 
> You lying bitch
> 
> and THEN we can go the pub



then I'll come along and we can conspire together to go to the park instead


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What's wrong with brunettes like?
> 
> I prefer brunettes


 Yeah, but you're one of those weird lezzer types. You'll bone anything.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh and that's fuckING, not fuckEN


 Oooh, is there going to be fisticuffs?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I had a Pret all day breakfast sandwich (egg/bacon/sausage/cress) because it was the first thing in the shop I saw as I was still furious about having to go to the park.  When I bit into the first half in my head it was still mad, I was thinking 'the park! the park! the fucking park! why the park?' and all that.  I could barely see straight and was near tears


...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yeah, but you're one of those weird lezzer types. You'll bone anything.



I fucking won't

Gingers and brunettes are top of the list - I don't usually go near blondes I'll have you know.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> then I'll come along and we can conspire together to go to the park instead



And skip through the flower beds, giggling hysterically at our triumph


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oooh, is there going to be fisticuffs?



Here's hoping

I need a poo first though.  Back in 5


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I still feel sick and distressed over the whole thing: first getting the news of the park, then embarassing myself and creating awkwardness by questioning the park decision and demanding to know how it had been decided, then accepting I had no choice but to go to the park, then realising I would have to queue in Pret or some such fucken place for a crappy sandwich, walking to the park and realising the ground was cold and damp, having to keep a lid on my temper for a full hour whilst I ate with the callous mole who tricked us into not going to the pub, and now coming back to the office and trying to accept 'it was just the park, it's no big deal, why are you so upset?  Get a grip' and all, and then reliving the whole saga again through this thread  I feel like I've aged 10 years since this morning


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Anyway now I just feel exhausted  It's been a horrible day


 
Don't feel too bad, this thread has improved my post-lunch friday slump.


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I still feel sick and distressed over the whole thing: first getting the news of the park, then embarassing myself and creating awkwardness by questioning the park decision and demanding to know how it had been decided, then accepting I had no choice but to go to the park, then realising I would have to queue in Pret or some such fucken place for a crappy sandwich, walking to the park and realising the ground was cold and damp, having to keep a lid on my temper for a full hour whilst I ate with the callous mole who tricked us into not going to the pub, and now coming back to the office and trying to accept 'it was just the park, it's no big deal, why are you so upset?  Get a grip' and all, and then reliving the whole sage again through this thread  I feel like I've aged 10 years since this morning




I feel for you, I really do. I can't imagine the pain it's causing you.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2009)

This is like those big budget trilogies:
Part 1: deception
Part 2: betrayal
Part 3: fury


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I still feel sick and distressed over the whole thing: first getting the news of the park, then embarassing myself and creating awkwardness by questioning the park decision and demanding to know how it had been decided, then accepting I had no choice but to go to the park, then realising I would have to queue in Pret or some such fucken place for a crappy sandwich, walking to the park and realising the ground was cold and damp, having to keep a lid on my temper for a full hour whilst I ate with the callous mole who tricked us into not going to the pub, and now coming back to the office and trying to accept 'it was just the park, it's no big deal, why are you so upset?  Get a grip' and all, and then reliving the whole saga again through this thread  I feel like I've aged 10 years since this morning



ahh suitably evacuated

it's fuck*ING*


----------



## bendeus (Mar 20, 2009)

You want to talk about betrayal? How about when it comes from the one responsible for your creation?

On a recent visit to my mum's, she had the temerity to suggest that she pop to the local deli to source 'nice snacky things' for the filial lunch rather than taking me to the rather nice cafe-bistro round the corner, which had formed the basis of our original plan.

The very front of the woman! I quickly delivered two swift rabbit punches to her kidneys, set fire to her curtains, and left with nary a backward glance. Bitch!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I still feel sick and distressed over the whole thing: first getting the news of the park, then embarassing myself and creating awkwardness by questioning the park decision and demanding to know how it had been decided, then accepting I had no choice but to go to the park, then realising I would have to queue in Pret or some such fucken place for a crappy sandwich, walking to the park and realising the ground was cold and damp, having to keep a lid on my temper for a full hour whilst I ate with the callous mole who tricked us into not going to the pub, and now coming back to the office and trying to accept 'it was just the park, it's no big deal, why are you so upset?  Get a grip' and all, and then reliving the whole saga again through this thread  I feel like I've aged 10 years since this morning



You HAVE to be joking.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah what the christ


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2009)

bendeus said:


> The very front of the woman! I quickly delivered two swift rabbit punches to her kidneys, set fire to her curtains, and left with nary a backward glance. Bitch!



Jesus, I can't stop laughing at stuff on here today!


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> You HAVE to be joking.


 Would you do something for me?

Would you look on the piece of paper that came with your antibiotics? The one that says 'Contraindications'? Would you quickly scan it to see if the list of things to watch out for includes, 'May affect your sense of irony'?

Would you do that for me, sweetie? Hmm?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> You HAVE to be joking.



oh come on, it has to be a joke


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Would you do something for me?
> 
> Would you look on the piece of paper that came with your antibiotics? The one that says 'Contraindications'? Would you quickly scan it to see if the list of things to watch out for includes, 'May affect your sense of irony'?
> 
> *Would you do that for me, sweetie? Hmm*?


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh come on, it has to be a joke


 Just seen your tagline  I have my frilly ones on today


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh come on, it has to be a joke



One would hope so, wouldn't suprise me if it wasn't with this being Urban.


----------



## rennie (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck, will you come unstuck?


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

This is not a fucking joke.  This actually happened to me today.  It was horrible.  You should be bloody thankful it didn't happen to you insted of accusing me of lying.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> This is not a fucking joke.  This actually happened to me today.  It was horrible.  You should be bloody thankful it didn't happen to you insted of accusing me of lying.



Man up for fucks sake


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Just seen your tagline  I have my frilly ones on today





and have you been a _very_ bad girl?


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> and have you been a _very_ bad girl?


 

No


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Man up for fucks sake


 I've started saying that to my kids


----------



## laptop (Mar 20, 2009)

badco said:


> Well,that pissed on his chips



HOW DARE YOU ASSUME SHE'S STRAIGHT! :madmadmad:


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> No



Oh well, never mind

Get over my knee anyway


----------



## bendeus (Mar 20, 2009)

Griff said:


> Jesus, I can't stop laughing at stuff on here today!



Laugh??

You callous fucker - this is serious! I won't even start on the time last week when my two-year-old niece suggested playing teddy bears' picnic rather than wendy house, as originally scheduled. 

My solicitor reckons I may be out in 10 with good behaviour


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Oh well, never mind
> 
> Get over my knee anyway


 

That'd be your knees proper fucked and me stuck  We'd have to call the fire brigade


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> knees proper fucked and me stuck



!!  

the mind boggles


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> !!
> 
> the mind boggles


 You might well laugh but imagine a load of hunky firemen having to break the door down and seeing my frilly- knicker-clad Fantasia Arse sticking up in the air. I'd die of shame


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a family friend who gets _extremely_ upset if we ever change any plans or turn up to his house late. But he has a mild form of Aspergers syndrome...

Obviously I don't know anything about you, but does this happen regularly, or is it just this one off occasion?   

In your original post you said this -



Upchuck said:


> I agreed, though normally i don't really do lunches with work colleagues however a pub beergarden provides a strutured environment of 1 hr and there are other things to look at.


 
Why do you need a structured environment for your lunch?


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 20, 2009)

laydeh u crayzeh!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I have a family friend who gets _extremely_ upset if we ever change any plans or turn up to his house late. But he has a mild form of *Aspergers syndrome.*..



funnily enough, that went through my mind too - I have a mate with it who freaks at plans being changed


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> funnily enough, that went through my mind too - I have a mate with it who freaks at plans being changed


 I dunno if it has to be aspergers. If I forget something I can't go back for it. Totally freaks me out. Once the car is going towards town I have to carry on (unless it's something basolutely integral like my purse or one of the kids)


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not sure if  agree with Aspergers but I was definately experiencing something today that was quite out of the ordinary.  Someone suggested it may have been sheer bloody lunacy coupled with a selfish infelxibility but i don't buy it 

I do feel a lot calmer now though


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

editor said:


> This is like those big budget trilogies:
> Part 1: deception
> Part 2: betrayal
> Part 3: fury



Before eventually reaching part 4 - Murder in The Park  

Part 5 - Calm Acceptence when Upchuck gets life


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> funnily enough, that went through my mind too - I have a mate with it who freaks at plans being changed


 
Apologies Upchuck, I don't want to be a keyboard psychologist, it just sounds so similar to my friend. 

Something isn't right when your entire day is ruined and you're almost brought to tears about lunch plans.

For what it's worth, glad you're feeling better. It's a sunny friday, enjoy.


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Don't feel too bad, this thread has improved my post-lunch friday slump.



I've had a boring Friday - this thread has cheered me up considerably


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 20, 2009)

I think someone needs an angry w*nk


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> I dunno if it has to be aspergers. If I forget something I can't go back for it. Totally freaks me out. Once the car is going towards town I have to carry on (unless it's something basolutely integral like my purse or one of the kids)



I do that, but it's mainly to do with not being arsed enough to go back for whatever


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I do feel a lot calmer now though



have you beaten them all to death with a bit of office equipment?


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I do that, but it's mainly to do with not being arsed enough to go back for whatever


 It makes me completely and inexplicably agitated


----------



## Augie March (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## trashpony (Mar 20, 2009)

You need some new colleagues mate. I had a lunch planned with a few people from work today and mentioned yesterday how nice it would be to sit outside by a river or something with a beer. My colleague drove us to a riverside restaurant where he had booked a table by the water in advance. He even paid for our lunch on expenses.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

trashpony said:


> You need some new colleagues mate. I had a lunch planned with a few people from work today and mentioned yesterday how nice it would be to sit outside by a river or something with a beer. My colleague drove us to a riverside restaurant where he had booked a table by the water in advance. He even paid for our lunch on expenses.


 Is he trying to bone you?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Is he trying to bone you?



Nope. There were 4 of us. He's just very well mannered. He has a wife called Emily


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2009)

trashpony said:


> Nope. There were 4 of us. He's just very well mannered. He has a wife called Emily


 Is _she_ trying to bone you?


----------



## RubyBlue (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Is _she_ trying to bone you?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 20, 2009)

madzone said:


> Is _she_ trying to bone you?



I don't think so because I've never met her. Although I'm sure he's told her about me


----------



## DG55 (Mar 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Take some cans innit



Yeah 

Much cheaper and infinite choices.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2009)

trashpony said:


> You need some new colleagues mate. I had a lunch planned with a few people from work today and mentioned yesterday how nice it would be to sit outside by a river or something with a beer. My colleague drove us to a riverside restaurant where he had booked a table by the water in advance. He even paid for our lunch on expenses.



Shhh Trashy!! 

You're not allowed to get on with work colleagues or enjoy work round these parts


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

How was lunch today?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Shhh Trashy!!
> 
> You're not allowed to get on with work colleagues or enjoy work round these parts




It's only because we don't all work in the same office that I like them. They have novelty value


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

trashpony said:


> It's only because we don't all work in the same office that I like them. They have novelty value


 Men don't do nice things unless they want to bone you. That's a madzone FACT!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I did ask what happened to the beer garden but there were shrugs and I got the distinct impression they had already decided it was the park.  If it was the park I'd have dressed differently and brought my sunnies.  I did say to the girl I would have preferred she told me up front it was the park as I would have known what I was agreeing to and that i don't like being told later the plans have completely changed.  She thought I was being unreasonable


you are she's right...


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 23, 2009)

trashpony said:


> It's only because we don't all work in the same office that I like them. They have novelty value



Are you a receptionist? Where do you live?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2009)

madzone said:


> Men don't do nice things unless they want to bone you. That's a madzone FACT!


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


>


 Or are scared of you


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2009)

madzone said:


> Or are scared of you



Rubbish.


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Rubbish.


 That's fighting talk


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, you're talking bollocks IMO


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Well, you're talking bollocks IMO


 You're not scared of me, then? That only leaves option 'a' then, Kanda  I tried to give you a get out of jail free card but you chose not to take it. Now everyone knows. Poor Kanda


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Lincolns Inn Fields cos we are working up at the Strand office this fortnight.



It nice there on a hot day but get your revenge take them for a cultural lunch another day to the Hunterian (royal college of surgeons) museum on the south side of the square. Its interesting but the medical bits are too much for many.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2009)

madzone said:


> You're not scared of me, then? That only leaves option 'a' then, Kanda  I tried to give you a get out of jail free card but you chose not to take it. Now everyone knows. Poor Kanda



No, not really. Considering only YOU subscribe to your ridiculous theory.


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


> No, not really. Considering only YOU subscribe to your ridiculous theory.


 Well, I wouldn't bone you if you were the last thing with a penis wandering the planet. I'd rather bone anthony worral thompson that's how much I don't want to bone you. So we're quits then aren't we?


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry.

 I've been blowing up balloons


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup, what?

Oh, I see. Yup, we're quits. 

I don't like you, Kanda


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2009)

Yup, we're quits or something.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 23, 2009)

you two are in love really, aren't you? how sweet!


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't realise Madz! Kanda is *that* guy. Why didn't you turn up Kanda, why?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you're taking this cross thread thing a bit too srsly.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 23, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I think you're taking this cross thread thing a bit too srsly.




Perhaps.


----------



## madzone (Mar 23, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Perhaps.


 Yes, calm down Yelkub ffs. Go and carve some toast or something.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 23, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yes, calm down Yelkub ffs. Go and carve some toast or something.



Ok. I am a childlike fool.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 23, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> you two are in love really, aren't you? how sweet!



no denial from either party as yet.......


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Any plans for this week?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 21, 2009)

Probably planning on having sandwhiches at costa, which will undoubtedly turn in to tesco ready salads on a bench in the high street........

That would make me angry


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 21, 2009)

I only have to look at the tags on this thread to piss myself


----------

